# Removing the tranny pan chevy express 2006 rwd



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

that is the shift cable bracket. take the cable off. then put a large screw driver up there and pry the bracket out. there is a heat sheild on the other side. pry that back also. and you may have to take the DS exhaust pipe loose to lower the pipe, in order to get the pan out. 

ps. when your done, put 4 qts in. then leave it sit for a good while = fluid likes to stick in the tube and give false readings = you have to let it drain down. 
then start engine and start checking the level. should take 5ish qts.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Prying back is ok when a tech is doing it cause we know where and how much to pry it back. Heat shield had two 10mm bolt which is easy to get to. The shift cable bracket has two torx bolts. 1 on top and 1 you can see. It don't take anytime to unbolt it but when you do it for a living you know what short cuts you can take. But if you bent it and then don't bend back to where it was, you will have to readjust the cable. Not a bad job at all. Except when the fluid spills all over you...:laughing:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Brainbucket said:


> Prying back is ok when a tech is doing it cause we know where and how much to pry it back.
> 
> Heat shield had two 10mm bolt which is easy to get to.
> 
> ...


true, but it doesn't take much. a helper makes things easier and much less messy.

the heat sheild is not an issue.

no time to unbolt them torx ? :laughing: perhaps where you live. round here, them suckers get siezed in there so bad that it can be all but impossible to remove them. the salty roads during winter do a number on things around here. 

the cable DOES NOT need to be readjusted.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah, I forgot about the rusty north. I use to work in IL and I remember the rusty bolts. 4 yr to 5 yr old cars were hit hard with rust. Down here I break bolts loose on 15 to 25 yrs old cars with no problem and reuse them as they are ok. No rust here cept by the coast. I love the south. Been here since '83. And if someone who doesn't know how to bend it, just being helpful on the cable reajustment if it doesn't do what it should. I have seen them bent so bad that they needed another one. YoYo's down here are pry bar and hot wrench happy.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I will give those torx a try first. Could not find the info anywhere, and such a common van as well. aybe people do not change there tranny fluid as they should


----------

